# BiggCs Junk For Sale



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I had some stuff sitting around that I'm not going to do anything with so I figured I'd offer it up to my LIL Homies. These are for sale *(USPS Money Order Only)* or trade. 

I'll be adding things as I find them. Here are the first few things.

Dodge Ram VTS crew cab, just needs to be finshed. Sold

































































Old Lincoln promo, needs some love. SOLD!!

























Ever-clear windshild system. New never opened. Helps you to make your own custom windows. Comes with instruction and enough material to do 4 cars.$12 shipped


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

More.......

'65 El Camino with Camper, new but open. Pending

























Pontiac Club de Mer, new but open. $10 shipped

















'64 Impala built, nice shelf model. Pending

























































I'll add more when I find something. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

These are old projects that I'll not get to any time soon. As far as I can tell these kits have all their parts.

S-10 SS/LS SOLD

















Xtreme S-10 SOLD

























1990 Ford T-Bird SC Coupe Pending


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

lincolens gone to me


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I'll take that orange dodge off your hands!! Pm me an addy.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

if s-10s dont sell i want one


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

PM sent on the 64


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

u still got that elco ??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Feb 10 2008, 04:50 PM~9909633
> *u still got that elco ??
> *


Yep, it's still up for grabs. :biggrin:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 10 2008, 02:58 PM~9909684
> *Yep, it's still up for grabs.  :biggrin:
> *


pm sent


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any thing else


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 10 2008, 05:39 PM~9909899
> *any thing else
> *


Not yet, but maybe by tonight.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The green 64 is sold to lowridermodels!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

The green 64 is sold to lowridermodels!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 10 2008, 03:42 PM~9909916
> *Not yet, but maybe by tonight.
> *


cool


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

got the eldog for me homie?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A few more kits. :biggrin: 


Started & missing light bar. *$13 shipped*

















Open but new inside. Comes with extra body. *$15 shipped*

















New unopened. *$13 shipped*


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn if i didnt totaled my truck i would pick up that toyota and make it look like mine..before i got i hit..



TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

TTT for biggC's junk


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

'76 Caprice, nice built. *$50 shipped*


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Thats F#*kin nice bro! wer my big money boyz at?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn!!! Sell that coprice huh? :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*

By this stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any more stuff ur posting i got some more stuff ill trade ya


----------



## g-body lowlow (Dec 31, 2007)

lmk if one of those s-10s goes sour


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by g-body lowlow_@Feb 14 2008, 10:46 PM~9946073
> *lmk if one of those s-10s goes sour
> *


Sorry bro S-10's are gone.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's whats left.


Pontiac Club de Mer, new but open. $12 shipped

















Started & missing light bar. *$14 Shipped*

















Open but new inside. Comes with extra body. *$15 shipped*


















'76 Caprice, nice built. *SOLD!!*


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

hey biggc pm spikekid999 about the 71 charger


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Feb 14 2008, 11:05 PM~9946236
> *hey biggc pm spikekid999 about the 71 charger
> *


Will do. Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

A few things that didn't sale.

'65 El Camino with Camper, new but open. SOLD

























'64 Impala built, nice shelf model. $25 Shipped

























































Also
'65 Chevelle Wagon. $75 Shipped


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bigg. I'll take the baywatch TOYOTA. Gimm a holla on the PM.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC+Feb 28 2008, 05:31 PM~10052433-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUST INCASE ANYONE HAS HAD THE CHANCE TO SEE MY BUILD'S FRIST HAND THESE 2 HERE ARE BUILT JUST AS NICE ! THE DETAIL BIG C ADDED TO MY PAINT WORK COMPLETE'S THE WHOLE PACKAGE ! 

THESE 2 AND THAT GTO ARE A MUST SEE IN PERSON ! AND WELL WORTH THE ASKING PRICE ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

BUT WHY ARE YOU GUY'S SELLING YOUR NICE RIDE'S.... :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 28 2008, 09:01 PM~10053493
> *BUT WHY ARE YOU GUY'S SELLING YOUR NICE RIDE'S.... :0
> *


I need the money for some personal stuff I've got going on, and I can always build them again.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

you ever get my payment?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 28 2008, 11:03 PM~10054648
> *you ever get my payment?
> *


Nope, nothing yet.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

hey homie you still have that caprice?? if you do pm me homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

sup... what u got left? get at me... mini aka dave can vouch for me that im a big spender.. lol


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

thanks again biggc!!! :thumbsup: the paint on the caprice is BADASS!!!! you and mini did a great job on it and im proud to be the owner of it!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I was going through a box of stuff and found this. It needs interior, a frame, & wheels & tires...and a bath in brake fluid. I'm open to offers just PM me. :biggrin: 
*GONE!! *:cheesy:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

theres a dude looking for that in the wanted section


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

bump


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 20 2008, 03:47 PM~10216761
> *I was going through a box of stuff and found this. It needs interior, a frame, & wheels & tires...and a bath in brake fluid.  I'm open to offers just PM me.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What do you want for it...?


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

i only got like 2,50 bucks in my pp 
So well il just offer that..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm in need of some money for some personal shit I got going so I hate to get rid of these but I gotta do what I gotta do. I might do a part trade on some of them. PM me with what you want.  (USPS Money Order Only)
AMT '58 Impala $125 shipped
Chrome plated engine, exhust, front and rear suspension. Trunk cut open and hinged, resin pumps and dumps, chrome speakers, chrome kicker amp, resin batterys. Photoetched pedals, vents in front, speaker cover in back seat, seat belt hardwear. Everything foiled. Resin skirts. Pegasus 1109's, painted HOK Plant Green.









































AMT '06 Camaro $50 shipped

































PLASTIC Jada '08 Corvette $75 shipped


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Jo-Han 1966 Caddy Hearse $75 shipped  *PENDING * Car painted and mural done by SideToSide. Full foam interior with resin rollers.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

these are clean builds people.. bump


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i love the paint on that vette!!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey i was wondering if u have that nascar truck for sale still..and wonderin if u still have your resin if so can u send me a pic of what u have?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

no 67??? :dunno: lol some badass builds!!!! buy them up fellas!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*


If you want one of these shoot me an offer, just don't make it crazy. And like I said I would maybe do a part trade.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that hearse is badass wish i could buy it lol


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 11 2008, 06:46 PM~11067694
> *that hearse is badass wish i could buy it lol
> *



X2


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

what u got left. ttt


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 13 2008, 11:07 AM~11076753
> *what u got left. ttt
> *


Everything but the Hearse is left.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 10 2008, 05:11 PM~11057879
> *I'm in need of some money for some personal shit I got going so I hate to get rid of these but I gotta do what I gotta do. I might do a part trade on some of them. PM me with what you want.    (USPS Money Order Only)
> AMT '58 Impala SOLD
> Chrome plated engine, exhust, front and rear suspension. Trunk cut open and hinged, resin pumps and dumps, chrome speakers, chrome kicker amp, resin batterys. Photoetched pedals, vents in front, speaker cover in back seat, seat belt hardwear. Everything foiled. Resin skirts. Pegasus 1109's, painted HOK Plant Green.
> ...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

TTT


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

sent that MO out today C!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 14 2008, 05:30 PM~11086331
> *sent that MO out today C!!!
> *


you got the hearse? that caddy is clean in person... u will love it..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Jul 14 2008, 06:43 PM~11086417
> *you got the hearse?  that caddy is clean in person... u will love it..
> *


no i got something else!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 14 2008, 05:55 PM~11086506
> *no i got something else!!! :biggrin:
> *


what u getting?


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

its a secret :0 ill post pics when i get it!! :biggrin: hno: hno:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 14 2008, 07:55 PM~11087332
> *its a secret :0  ill post pics when i get it!! :biggrin:  hno:  hno:
> *


damn i didnt know was bigg c had his porn collection for sale also..lol..j/k


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 damn he might be throwin that shit in for free then!!!lol


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

58 impala and camaro are gone!!


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 did you get those?? that 58 is bad as fuck!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Jul 16 2008, 03:27 PM~11104116
> *:0 did you get those?? that 58 is bad as fuck!!!!!
> *


yup..picked them up a couple hours ago


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks to everyone thats helped me out. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I still have the Vette left. 
PLASTIC Jada '08 Corvette $75 shipped


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I have this one for sale also. The Vette is still up for grabs also. I don't want to sale these but my Air Compressor shot shit on me and I need a new one. 

AMT 1962 Chevy Bel Air.
*$100 SHIPPED*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TODAY ONLY I'LL LET BOTH OF THESE GO TOGETHER, THATS THE VETTE AND THE BEL AIR FOR $140 SHIPPED.*


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jul 26 2008, 02:51 PM~11184769
> *TODAY ONLY I'LL LET BOTH OF THESE GO TOGETHER, THATS THE VETTE AND THE BEL AIR FOR $140 SHIPPED.
> *


wish i would seen these 30 minutes ago..lol.. just bought some toys for my 1:1


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been cleaning up my mess over here and found some things I won't use so I figured I'd toss em on here. I'll be adding more things as I find them so check back. :biggrin: 

For tarde or cash, just shoot me an offer.  
*ONLY ONE SET OF EACH!*

































































*No tires for these*

























*An 1109 in the center for size comparison. Rims without tires are the same size, one is just wider.*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

what you need for the bellagios? the ribbed looking ones.5th pic down.

pm me ill take em. lmk what you want to trade.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

More

Old school blower set up.









Custom parts from the '65 Chevelle wagon.









Roll pan from '50 Chevy.









Old school Firestone tires.









Tuner wing, fender vents, and (mirrors not picutered.)









409 parts with wheels.









Impala hub caps.









BBS Wheels.

















Chrome parts for????









'58 Impala chrome left overs, two sets.









Uptown Caddy grilles.









Caprice hubcaps.

















Mags and tires.

















Wires.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Dec 6 2008, 08:51 PM~12355397
> *what you need for the bellagios?  the ribbed looking ones.5th pic down.
> 
> pm me ill take em. lmk what you want to trade.
> *


Sorry bro Youcantfademe beat you to em.


----------



## lb808 (Feb 16, 2008)

> 409 parts with wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2008, 03:36 AM~12355756
> *More
> 
> Old school blower set up.
> ...


PICS 10 CROME PARTS........IT IS FOR A CHEVY 51 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

no cars for sale???? :dunno: lol jk brotha...GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Dec 7 2008, 07:18 PM~12361475
> *no cars for sale???? :dunno: lol jk brotha...GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES!!!
> *


No, I don't have to many built. If I could get outta my block I'd have more done.


----------



## anharan32 (Aug 22, 2007)

DO YOU STILL HAVE THE 76 CAPRICE??


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

BBS rims... LMK if you still got them, and how how you want for them! Gonz


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks Bro. car looks :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by anharan32_@Dec 8 2008, 11:55 AM~12367455
> *DO YOU STILL HAVE THE 76 CAPRICE??
> *


Nope, gone long ago.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

do you still have the rims in the first pic?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Dec 9 2008, 12:18 AM~12375045
> *do you still have the rims in the first pic?
> *


Yep, pm me.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

BiggC 

THe Chrome tree you have above the 58 chrome tree is for the 51 chevy vert kit (amt)


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: 
nice parts!

what did the caprice Hubs come from? pretty cool..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Dec 9 2008, 12:51 AM~12375510
> *:thumbsup:
> nice parts!
> 
> ...


Those are from the Caprice Police car kit.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Making money off them huh?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Dec 10 2008, 01:56 AM~12386622
> *Making money off them huh?
> *


No, trading for other wheels. They didn't look right on what I was gonna put them on.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

What u want 4 them 1/18th wheels?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

pm'ed on the red hilux :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 18 2009, 03:52 AM~12738709
> *Accord is open and started. It's all there as best I can tell. Body is painted pretty nice, just needs some clean up.  $10 shipped
> 
> 
> ...



pm on this


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 18 2009, 03:50 AM~12738706
> *I need to get rid of some kits. These are mostly new kits that I thought I had to have but I know I'll never build them.  I'm looking to sale them, but might take a few trades.  USPS MONEY ORDERS ONLY!!
> 
> All these kits $17 shipped. All new inless it says otherwise.
> ...


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

ttt help a brotha out and buy some of these


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I updated whats still up for grabs, and whats pending. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

im not supposed to look, i have enough projects lined up. hey how much for the...NO, NEVERMIND, GOTTA LEAVE THIS TOPIC


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT

I will take trades on these, I prefer to sale, but trades are welcome.

Just somethings I'm looking for.
AMT 1966/67 Nova
Revell 1966 Chevelle wagon
AMT 1984 GMC Pickup
Revell 1969 Nova
Revell Shelby Mustangs (GT500 & GT500KR)
Caprice Police car
Revell/Monogram 1992 Mustang Vert
Big Rig/Semi kits
Prostreet/Drag racing kits


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT*

I'll do two kits for $25 shipped. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

how much for the OXY CLEAN shipped bro???


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 21 2009, 05:27 PM~12774607
> *TTT
> 
> I will take trades on these, I prefer to sale, but trades are welcome.
> ...


What do you want in trade for the gmc pickup? And isn't it a 72?


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

any parts cars


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2009, 06:44 PM~12785991
> *What do you want in trade for the gmc pickup? And isn't it a 72?
> *


84 gmc is the blue 4x4. I think.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Didn't see it....


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2009, 08:10 PM~12786917
> *Didn't see it....
> *


??


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2009, 06:44 PM~12785991
> *What do you want in trade for the gmc pickup? And isn't it a 72?
> *


I think he means that he looking for trades and those were the things he would trade for


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 10:21 PM~12787064
> *I think he means that he looking for trades and those were the things he would trade for
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2009, 07:30 PM~12785856
> *how much for the OXY CLEAN shipped bro???
> *






:dunno:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2009, 08:34 PM~12787250
> *:dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

YOu want the lowrider cversion of the Mustang Convertable or is it pretty much the same kit??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 22 2009, 08:30 PM~12785856
> *how much for the OXY CLEAN shipped bro???
> *


If I sold that then how would I get the stains out??

Nah if you want it I can go $100,000 shipped!! 

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 10:42 PM~12787375
> *YOu want the lowrider cversion of the Mustang Convertable or is it pretty much the same kit??
> *


Yeah it's the same kit, just it comes with the lowrider stuff also.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 22 2009, 08:45 PM~12787411
> *Yeah it's the same kit, just it comes with the lowrider stuff also.
> *


I got 2 1 sealed still wanna trade :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Jan 22 2009, 10:48 PM~12787450
> *I got 2  1 sealed still wanna trade  :biggrin:
> *


Yep, just let me know what you want. :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 22 2009, 08:51 PM~12787494
> *Yep, just let me know what you want.  :biggrin:
> *


How bout that charger if so pm me your addy


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

do you still have the caprice if so pm me your addy


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jan 26 2009, 07:52 PM~12821404
> *do you still have the caprice if so pm me your addy
> *


I don't have a Caprice, I'm looking for one.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*$12 shipped each or both for $18 shipped. I'll also trade for kits.* :biggrin: 
SOLD
Hoppin' Hydro's 1/18th scale Playaz Wire Rimz.
#559 Chrome

















#560 Gold


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 26 2009, 09:54 PM~12822689
> *I don't have a Caprice, I'm looking for one.
> *


what caprice you looking for? nevermind just saw the next post


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

couple good tigs i want , but dont get bonus till next week , ill see what u got then :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 5 2009, 02:44 PM~12915392
> *$12 shipped each or both for $18 shipped.  I'll also trade for kits.  :biggrin:
> 
> Hoppin' Hydro's 1/18th scale Playaz Wire Rimz.
> ...


I'll take both of them. pm'd


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

TTT Everything has been updated as to whats still up for grabs. I will take trades and open to offers as long as they are with in reason.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have the accord or the hilux?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Mar 11 2009, 12:52 PM~13248370
> *do u still have the accord or the hilux?
> *


Nope, sorry they were sold.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

dunno what to offer for jo-han parts but want them lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn, What rims are on that?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 29 2009, 07:28 PM~13426751
> *Damn, What rims are on that?
> *


THEY LOOK LIKE AOSHIMAS? :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ohio Chad_@Mar 29 2009, 10:28 PM~13426751
> *Damn, What rims are on that?
> *


I don't remember what style but they are from Fujimi.


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 29 2009, 11:34 PM~13426849
> *I don't remember what style but they are from Fujimi.
> *


Thanks, I like lots of chrome.


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Aoshima luxy type 2 wheels..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 29 2009, 11:01 PM~13427264
> *Aoshima luxy type 2 wheels..
> *


Ok so I was worng, but there is your anwser. :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Mar 30 2009, 12:01 AM~13427264
> *Aoshima luxy type 2 wheels..
> *


The wheel expert has spoken! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 29 2009, 07:17 PM~13424865
> *Gonna change things up on this one and go with the HIGHEST BIDDER.
> 
> Winning bidder to pay highest bid plus shipping. Car will be held for two weeks only. If no payment is made it will be relisted
> ...


 YO BIG C ! I got to have this bro ! Call me around noon !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*THESE BELOW ARE $17 PLUS SHIPPING.*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

i just remebered i havent sent the 8.00 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

ill come pick up the chev truck and seville , let me know when.....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do u still have any speakers and amps still....let me know...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 19 2009, 06:46 PM~13623647
> *i just remebered i havent sent the 8.00  :0
> *


It's all good brother, just let me know if you still want that stuff.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe+Apr 19 2009, 07:05 PM~13623763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeppers let me know what you want.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2009, 06:42 PM~13624636
> *I need to update my list...I still have the truck but the Caddy is gone.
> 
> *


tell me when and ill be out..... tomorrow work for you?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 19 2009, 10:35 PM~13625859
> *tell me when and ill be out..... tomorrow work for you?
> *


I just checked and the truck is gone also. Sorry man, I thought I still had it.
I have some other kits I'm going to post up later on, prolly tomorrow or Tuesday but I don't think I have any more trucks.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2009, 08:56 PM~13626090
> *I just checked and the truck is gone also. Sorry man, I thought I still had it.
> I have some other kits I'm going to post up later on, prolly tomorrow or Tuesday but I don't think I have any more trucks.
> *


*cough* bullshit*cough*  my cash dont spend???? what else good ya got?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Apr 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13626107
> **cough* bullshit*cough*    my cash dont spend???? what else good ya got?
> *


Whatever...moneys, money no matter where it comes from. I still have to go through what I have and take pics. Once I do I'll let you know.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 19 2009, 09:03 PM~13626184
> *Whatever...moneys, money no matter where it comes from.  I still have to go through what I have and take pics. Once I do I'll let you know.
> *


just givin ya shit ,been looking for a 72 to build a replica of my 1:1


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

can i see more of the toyota truck


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Some new some old

Unopened 1:8 scale Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic 
*$25 PLUS SHIPPING*

























"63 Impala Project. Doors, hood and trunk opened/hinged. Fill piece made for rear interior to 1/4 panel in door opening. Door panels cut from interior but need inner door piece made (behind door panels) to finsh off doors. Interior started but can but stripped easly. 
*$20 PLUS SHIPPING.....Pending*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

This kit got stepped on, but can be fixed with little work. Missing tires, and has been started.
*$8 PLUS SHIPPING*

































Front clip, engine, and tires missing on this one.
*$6 Plus shipping*

















Started and missing light bar, everything else is there.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*

































Open and missing engine, every thing else is there.
*$8 PLUS SHIPPING...Pending*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2009, 07:57 PM~13751255
> *Some new some old
> Escalade Dually Project.  Added Caddy front clip, side moldings on cab and bed. Needs Caddy tail lights added in the bed. Frame stretched but needs some work. ( I forgot the Frame pics but if you want them I can get some) Needs finsh body work. Missing stock Caddy wheels and tires.
> $40 PLUS SHIPPING
> ...


holy fuck thats sick..... :0 :0 :0 i want it but i've spent too much lately


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

New but open.
*$12 PLUS SHIPPING....Pending*

















New but open and come with extra body.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*Would like to trade these for other Aoshima or Fujimi wheels or $10 PLUS SHIPPING.*

*Veil Side Pending.*


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 30 2009, 08:17 PM~13751451
> *
> THIS IS BOX AND PARTS ONLY!!
> MAKE OFFER
> ...


trade u for some plates.... i need valve covers


----------



## phantomw351 (Mar 3, 2008)

WAS FINISH ON THE MACK AND HOW MUCH SHIP TO 32606 THANKS BRO.
VAL Q


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 10 2008, 11:10 AM~9907748
> *I had some stuff sitting around that I'm not going to do anything with so I figured I'd offer it up to my LIL Homies.  These are for sale (USPS Money Order Only) or trade.
> 
> I'll be adding things as I find them.  Here are the first few things.
> ...


U a BAD MAN ON THE PLASTIC LOVE YOUR WORK. AND THANK AGIN :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT</span>*

Here's whats left and I might be adding more later tonight or tomorrow. :biggrin: 

Unopened 1:8 scale Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic 
*$25 PLUS SHIPPING...PENDING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems033.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems034.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems035.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


This kit got stepped on, but can be fixed with little work. Missing tires, and has been started.
*$8 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems057.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems059.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems060.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Front clip, engine, and tires missing on this one.
*$4 Plus shipping*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems061.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems062.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Started and missing light bar, everything else is there.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems063.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems064.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems065.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems066.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

New but open and come's with extra body.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems045.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Wheels *<span style=\'color:red\'>$8 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

WHAT UP WITH THAT 63? LMK!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 9 2009, 10:13 AM~13837396
> *TTT</span>
> 
> Here's whats left and I might be adding more later tonight or tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> ...


i like your honesty in being VERY CLEAR about what has been done to the kits and their condition.... nothing like getting a partial glue bomb suprise


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

TTT HELP THIS HOMIE OUT


Hit me up on about those speakers and amps.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I'LL TAKE THIS ONE BROTHER!!  




> Some new some old
> 
> Unopened 1:8 scale Harley Davidson Heritage Softail Classic
> *$25 PLUS SHIPPING*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*USPS MONEY ORDERS ONLY PLEASE.</span>*

This kit got stepped on, but can be fixed with little work. Missing tires, and has been started.
*$8 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems057.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems058.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems059.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems060.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Front clip, engine, and tires missing on this one.
*$4 Plus shipping*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems061.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems062.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Started and missing light bar, everything else is there.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems063.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems064.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems065.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems066.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

New but open and come's with extra body.
*$10 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems045.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems046.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Wheels *$8 PLUS SHIPPING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Newforsaleitems030.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Newforsaleitems031.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Tires from the 84 GMC pickup kit. *$4 shipped...PENDING*
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems081.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z59/BiggCs_Bucket/Models/Sale%20pics/Newforsaleitems082.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

Tries from the Aoshima Toyota 4 Runner kit. *<span style=\'color:red\'>$4 shipped...PENDING*


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

USPS MONEY ORDERS ONLY PLEASE.

1960 Impala. Looks to be all there except for the *frame. *Doors, hood and, trunk opened and hinged. Door panels cut out of interior. Lots of extra chromed parts like, firewall, front and rear suspension, front core susport rad, plus other stuff. All you'll need is a frame and finsh what has already been done. *$20 PLUS SHIPPING..PENDING*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did someone else pick up hearse parts?

if so good , and sorry i kept forgetting to get m.o. lol


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2009, 11:31 PM~13879635
> *
> Tires from the 84 GMC pickup kit. $4 shipped
> 
> ...


I'll take both of these Bigg C... Shoot me an addy for the MO.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE+May 13 2009, 10:34 PM~13879671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Rollin beat ya to em. 

I'm still going through stuff so I might find some more and if I do I'll let you know.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 13 2009, 08:34 PM~13879669
> *USPS MONEY ORDERS ONLY PLEASE.
> 
> 1960 Impala. Looks to be all there except for the frame. Doors, hood and, trunk opened and hinged. Door panels cut out of interior. Lots of extra chromed parts like, firewall, front and rear suspension, front core susport rad, plus other stuff. All you'll need is a frame and finsh what has already been done.  $20 PLUS SHIPPING
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn, Im always like two minutes too late.... Ok, thanks bro..


----------

